# Forgeworld Brass Scorpion



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

Its here finaly. I think most of us were expecting it to be realeased eventualy.

Th model is awesome!! Its expensive as heck but i must say it looks damn good.

[if]http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/bsrotate.htm[/if]


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Linkydinkytinkywinky

Not impressed, for a Khornate War Engine. Looks like a bastardised Talos far too much. Too smooth, not enough barbs, spikes, and angular lines.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

damn you, posted 1 minute before me


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

I could assemble 2 out of Defilers at that price... no thanks. Looks a little 'meh' too.


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

Revelations said:


> I could assemble 2 out of Defilers at that price... no thanks. Looks a little 'meh' too.


Yeah, defilers are definitely cheaper. And probably more size appropriate. That thing is about the same size as the baneblade. 

However, Rev, I disagree with you on the look. That think if fucking gorgeous. With or without the paint-job.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

have your 2 boring defilers, this is unique and something to be proud of owning, and looks very chaosy, doesn't remind me of anything Dark Eldar to be honest either


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm with Stella, I don't think it looks much like a talos except that it has the tail at the back with a gun mounted on it.

My only gripe with the entire model is the claws, if they were just a little longer or bigger they'd be perfect in my opinion as that would be just a bit more up the blood gods alley.


On a similar note, that thing would be a terrifying sight on the battlefield.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

i want one, and i dont even do chaos!

I would desert the emperor, for a bit, just to paint and display one of these!

I wouldn't field it, id keep it in my display case section at my loacl GW 

M


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Whilst I wouldn't consider it based purely on price (worth it or not, it is still far too much for a model for me), the look and the paintjob particularly are rather spiffy! I think I might have to go experiment with gloss varnish for a bit before I get this one out of the system.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Oh my ******* god! As a chaos player and a fan of Brass Scorpions anyway, this is getting ordered STRAIGHT away!


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

darkreever said:


> On a similar note, that thing would be a terrifying sight on the battlefield.


I can just image it skittering along, doing some cool insect-like actions, then charging a Tallaran baneblade and ripping it apart. 

But I still think its too big to be scale. Beautiful as hell even when not painted (though that is a bitchin' paint-job), though.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't think its to big, as it does have multiple structure points; but I do think it should have been a little shorter. Just cause its the size of a baneblade does not mean its as heavily armoured, which is what gives the baneblade its higher number of structure points over the brass scorpion.


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

They should have done something like this. The old Space Marine brass scorpions look better IMO.


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Red Corsairs said:


> Oh my ******* god! As a chaos player and a fan of Brass Scorpions anyway, this is getting ordered STRAIGHT away!


Indeed!

This Scorp is completely awesomesauce!


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

wow.... compared to the other defilers ive seen, this takes the cake for me.... it has chainblades on every limb  very khorne is i say so, and i liek the clean, non spikey look it has too, i mean if you dont like it, scratch t a few times in places and add spikes skulls and ect. also it has a b-e-a-utiful paintjob on it too. shame about the price though.


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

WOAH thats just awesome, It looks exactly like it should be like in my opinion, and why would something that needs to tunnel need spikes? they will be torn off when its tunneling. Does anyone else think that it looks like that scorpian thingy from transformers??


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

I think that looks awesome! I'm still toying with the idea of of getting one, and I don't even play Chaos.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

At first stunning model........but after i looked at it for a while I realized i did not like the unflexibilty if the front claws, the front cannon nor the guns up top. That bieng said, still a great model. Id rather put the time in to build my own at that price though.


----------



## WoRLoKKeD (Apr 1, 2008)

I like it. But then again, I'm a Brotherhood of Nod fan and this just screams "We were playing too much Command and Conquer in the FW design cave" to me.


----------



## chaplin_magnus (Oct 1, 2007)

love the model, it looks awesome. but for that price i would rather build my own.


----------



## Void dragon (May 25, 2008)

Woooo dude that thing is da bom!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Cpt. Loken (Sep 7, 2008)

Look awsome i'd buy 1 if i had the money.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Have you guys seen the size comparison??!! That thing is huge!!! But I am a little disappointed on the modeling, isn't as great as Forge World should have made it. But wow, that is a huge model, I thought it was the size of a defiler at first!


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

When I first looked at it I though it was a new Talos, now that I see it Listed as a Brass I don't like it as much for what it.


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

Wow. Brilliant, in my opinion, but still smaller than I expected. The bodies tied into the tail conduit caught me off guard. You can see them better through the forgeworld site pics of the unpainted model. Overall, tits.


----------



## Kuffy (Oct 15, 2008)

I think it looks great, nicely modelled. However, on further reflection of the mini itself, I would say if it wasn't painted in red and labelled as a Brass Scorpion, I would have assumed it was Dark Eldar or something. Its a bit too sleek and smooth for the look chaos generally have. That, and there is nothing but the colour to suggest "chaos".

Kuffy


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I would rather have 2 Defilers converted together into one. I really do not like this one.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

I agree with Djinn, the scorpions i have seen made with two defieler kits look much better than this.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I don't know, I think it's pretty sexy. I never was a fan of gloss finish on models, either, but on the Brass Scorpion, it looks really sharp. While it's a little on the sleek side for a daemon engine of Khorne, it still looks suitably killy, and not of this realm, so it definitely works. I actually kind of like it better than the two defilers look, too-- two defilers kitbashed together are just two defilers kitbashed together, but this clearly is a Brass Scorpion--baneblade sized, more detailed than anything you could do with citadel plastics... it's just a hot model.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

That is a beautiful model (to hell with the defiler one) would love one.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

For some reason I dont like, dont think it looks chaosy or daemonic enough. Still would not mind having one in my Traitor guard as a traitor ad mech robot or something.


----------



## scrotrot (Jan 14, 2009)

Hmmm im not taken with this one. Looks good just hmmmmm.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

the win is strong with this model. looks good a bit like a talos. not going to get one cost and lack of apoc players


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

That scorpian is the sex!
I would love that, and all of you who dont like the appearance, the name scorpian with its smooth shell . This really fits the bill. ME WANTS ONE!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I like it. I think it looks great! However It just does not have that Chaos feeling. Its to Clean CUt. Lastly the price is rather Unattractive. I am with everyone that would rather custom build this model.

Chaosftw


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Chaosftw said:


> Lastly the price is rather Unattractive.


With the current exchange rates it's not badly priced to order from here in the US.


----------



## Duke Vorian (Jun 21, 2008)

Did you guys see all the goodies on this thing? The 'guys' in the wires and everything? This is sweet.




























I almost want to say screw three squads of Death Korp Infantry squads and get this hahaha


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

I have a Khorne Berzerker army with a Converted Brass Scorpion already (and I think it looks pretty good), I've never bought anything more expensive than a Hellblade from Forgeworld and I can definately see that it looks like a walking uber-Talos. All that said.... HOLY CRAP I WANT ONE NOW!

This might be the first big Forgeworld kit I ever buy..... The second big forgeworld kit I ever buy by be another one. :biggrin:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> Too smooth, not enough barbs, spikes, and angular lines.


Couldn't agree more, this model doesn't impress me. Let me clarify that: this model is stunningly painted and incredibly cool for sure, however, a Brass Scorpion of Khorne it is not.


----------



## AndrewgeddoN (Aug 20, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> Couldn't agree more, this model doesn't impress me. Let me clarify that: this model is stunningly painted and incredibly cool for sure, however, a Brass Scorpion of Khorne it is not.


I also agree. Its a nice model, and would be really cool for anything NOT Chaos. As is, nothing stands out as being really "Chaos" to me, and there certainly isn't much of a Khorne feel to it, IMHO.


----------



## Skull Lord Kar'gor (Aug 25, 2008)

As someone else pointed out on a post in a diff forum, Chaos hasn't always been spikey... just look at the smooth organic look of the RT era Renegades :wink:

Besides, wots stopping people from addin their own barbs & spikes & stuff?

I really can;t believe that people don't like this, I mean its just pure sleek awesomeness, its built for killing & slaughtering, right down the the chain blade claws! I love it, just wish i could afford 1, lol :mrgreen:


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

I looks kinda like the Scarab from Halo. Too smooth, not enough spikyness. Just slap some Dark Eldar runes n shit on it and call it the Uber Talos


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

It is an amazing model and well done to the designers and the painters as it is the sex. But I feel that it is lacking in too many things to make it chaos. The weapon on the tail is just the talos's with the blades horizontal instead of vertical, the chainclaws are a little too sleek to me, they seem more like an eldar thing over anything else. If they were more rugged and covered in chaos symbols like the soul grinder is, with it's mutated metal and several markings on it. right now it's too clean. just a few stars and symbols of khorne would have done the job.....


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I like it as a model, and the details, as always with FW stuff is brillaint. I think paint job is what wins it over for most people though. 

Dont think I'm going to be longing after one of these though.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Has anyone noticed the cool 360 deg view which i think is a very cool feature for FW to add to the site gives you a much better perspective on the model. Well done lads


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

f*ck me that's cool


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

I have to say any one wanting a Brass and willing to do a LOT of needed work it is a good buy. They would just have to add a lot of Khrone bits to it and make it less shiny and more CHaos before I stopped laughing at them and telling them to stop playing with Eldar toys.


----------



## TurtleTide (Oct 19, 2008)

upon 1st glance, it looks like a glorified talos, but everytime i look at it, it looks more like a khorn war veicle more and more each time, its awsome!, too bad its outa most peoples budgets, id love to see some in action!


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

i was expecting something that had heaps of skulls all over it and had the khorne symbol all over it, i like the look of 2 defilers put together then this, while the paint job looks good, i don't think the model it self is that good.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I wish it was like the old epic Brass Scorpions they where great.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

its looks god dam sweet...as a khorne player i would play this (if i had the money and time) without a fucking doubt...not spikey enough? ta hell with that, its a scorpian!


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Hmm... would make a nice Soulgrinder proxi...


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

i dont like it but i really hateany thing khorne so meh plus forge world are screwing me about at the momant lol


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Where do I find the stats for this thing?


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

Lame. DIY models are cheaper and can look more chaosy.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

keytag33 said:


> They should have done something like this. The old Space Marine brass scorpions look better IMO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what I want to do, well modernise them a little bit.

The FW one is nice and I love the paint, but whatever you think it looks like it just does not scream KHORNE at me.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Its not very chaosy but damn it thats one of the most awsome models ive ever seen!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I gotta say I think the DIY brass scorpion looks better. This one reminds me too much of some sort of tyranid bioconstruct.


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

Granted a little more spikes would be nice and Khornate looking, but that is a beautiful flippin' model!


----------

